# pain after natural miscarriage



## laurajo24

I miscarried on sunday and had cramping like period pains until y'day. Today the bleeding has stopped but this evening i'm getting stabbing pains in my lower abdomen. i can't sit or stand up straight cos it hurts.

Was just wondering if this is normal after a miscarriage and after the bleeding has stopped? i'm a little worried cos its so much more painful than the actual miscarriage on sunday.
should i be calling the doctor?

any thoughts would be much appreciated

:hug:


----------



## taylor197878

sorry about ur m/c i had one in feb i rember having pains after my m/c and i phoned the epu and i was told it was my womb and that strinking back to size mine was a mm/c baby stopped at 6 i got to 12 weeks.

it wouldnt do any harm in phoneing the doctor just to rule out infection.


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Laurajo24,

Sorry for your loss! I would contact your doctor or EPU. When I mc in January I was in hospital and my pain had gone a day after passing.

X


----------



## kirstylm

Hi hun,
sorry for your loss. i would def call the doctor. the pain i think is normal but sometimes they need to do a D&C as you may not have passed everything which can lead to infection. so cant hurt to give the doctor or mid wife a ring xx


----------



## tootsy1987

sooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry for your loss sweetheart! i myself know what you are going through as i had a mmc at nearly 10 weeks, baby was measuring just shy of 9 weeks. Big :hugs: to you! not too sure about the pain as i had an erpc and didnt hardly have any cramps, nothing too major. if your concerned phone nhs direct 08454647 or pop up to your local hospital xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## borntobeamum

So sorry for your loss.

If you are in alot of pain, I dont think it would do any harm to call your doc and ask for advise.

Hope it all settles down over the next few days.

XXXX


----------



## laurajo24

Thanks so much for your advice and support girls

i've just spoken to dr and she said its nothing to worry about. just my body readjusting.

I just want all the symptoms which are horrible reminders of this awful time to pass now

:hug:


----------



## glitterbug

laurajo24 said:


> Thanks so much for your advice and support girls
> 
> i've just spoken to dr and she said its nothing to worry about. just my body readjusting.
> 
> I just want all the symptoms which are horrible reminders of this awful time to pass now
> 
> :hug:

Hey hun. I hope this passes for you soon. I can't remember if the pains came back after the bleeding stopped, but I know it took about 7 days to stop properly. 

You know where I am if you need to talk - remember what I told you before. It will get easier in time. Just take it one day at a time and try to think of one positive thing every day, however daft. It helped me anyway. xxxxx:hug:


----------



## Makeupdubai

I had pains 5 days after passing, i think its normal but if your really worried check with the doctor. im sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Littlelou

So sorry for your loss, i remember having real bad pains after i passed the sac so i think its your body shrinking back to its normal size..
Really hope you arent in pain for much longer xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

